# Kodak EasyShare



## loried1942 (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm trying to open an ESBK.mbb file - one is an online file and the other is not....They are photos transferred at the time of computer repair....When I try to open them I get a message telling me that something is wrong with my converter or the file is corrupt...


----------



## spystyle (Sep 25, 2010)

I went to Kodak's website before and did a chat with support, maybe you could try that ?

http://www.kodak.com/global/en/service/chat/index.jhtml

I went to ask if they were going to make a dSLR, that was waste of time LOL


----------

